# New Customer 722 questions.



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

I am seriously considering the jump from DirecTV to Dish and have downloaded the 722 manuals to see what it offers. This has answered most of my questions about features, but I am wondering if the 722 has functions like the DirecTV HR20’s “Double Play” and “Quicktune.

“Double Play” = “Swap” ?

“Quicktune” = ????

Is there a quick way to turn on/off closed captions?

Thanks!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

In looking at the DirecTV manual and comparing the two receivers:

Double Play = PIP (Picture in Picture). You can have both images side by side or picture in picture various places on the screen. This only works in single mode (where the same programming is on the TV1 & TV2 outputs).

? = Swap. You can pause one program and swap to another program. When you hit Swap again, the first program will still be paused. I'm not sure you can do this with Direct receivers.

Quick Tune =~ Favorites - You can set up to 4 favorites lists, however it isn't like the Quick Tune feature

CC On/Off - You need to hit *Menu*, *8* (Preferences), *7* (Closed Caption), *1* (Caption On/Off), Select *ON* or *OFF*, click *DONE*. I'm not sure if you can program one of the colored buttons to do this automatically, but it would help if this was easier.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

I just switched from Directv HR21 to Dish 722k.

Yes swap is the equivalent of doubleplay. Although unlike doubleplay you don't have to turn it on. Both tuners are always recording so you can swap between tuners using the swap button or use the position or pip buttons to bring both tuners up in a pip/pop setup. The speed of switching between tuners is far faster on dish although the audio takes a second or so to become audible after switching between the two for me (using digital out to my receiver).

I didn't use quick tune on directv but the little bit I know of that I think you could use the favorites in place as previously suggested.

I do prefer the way lists work on the 722k as opposed to the way favorites worked on the DirecTV box... While the guide is displayed press the guide button to quickly toggle thru the list of favorites.

I haven't used CC so I can't speak to that on either box.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Like the DirecTV remote, the Dish remote can't do macros. But nearly any universal remote can. I have a CC toggle macro on all my universal remotes that works every time. I miss quick tune as well. There is no such feature with Dish. But that could be handled by a universal remote as well or a very limited favorites list.


----------



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Guys for answering my questions. I even paid a visit to my neighbor down the road who has Dish and the same Sony HD as I do. No showstoppers; in fact I was quite impressed with both the HD and SD pictures, as well as the 722 speed compared to the DirecTV HR-20 dog. 

I just returned from the local Dish store and am getting installation Wednesday. Will have all of my “must have” HD channels that DirecTV will not provide. Was with DirecTV 15 years and got very unhappy with their direction. Perhaps their slim line dish will make a nice birdbath. Or maybe target practice with the free gun being offered by my Dish store!


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Seriously? Free BB gun?


----------



## talkdj (Jan 21, 2007)

I too am a convert to Dish from Time Warner Cable. My question is how the search function works. When I had Direct I remember I could search by actor and record them on movies, talk shows, etc. Can this be done with the 722?

Also, there's an icon next to the recordings with what looks like a tv and 2 on it. What does that mean?

Thanks!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Hit the # key (also labeled Search). It will give you the same options.

The blue "2" indicates that the program is being recorded on the TV2. This means if you have another TV connected to your 722 (a.k.a. TV2), you will have to watch whatever is being recorded, OTA (if you have the OTA module) or you can always watch DVR events.

The green "1" indicates the same thing for the main TV (TV1).

The yellow 1 & 2 indicate that you are recording an OTA program (if you have the OTA module) on TV1 or TV2 and can't view live OTA programing on TV1 or TV2.


----------

